# Tablet für meinen Vater



## CRY_OF_FE4R (20. Dezember 2012)

*Tablet für meinen Vater*

Hallo,

Mein Vater möchte sich ein Tablet zulegen, dass er fürs Surfen und am wichtigsten: für Gitarren Noten braucht. Es sollte daher möglichst groß, USB und ein gutes Display haben. 
Geld spielt keine Rolle. Welches Betriebssystem ist egal.
Eine andere Option: diese Notebooks mit herausnehmbaren Display? Sind die auch gut/empfehlenswert?
Wobei ein Tablet natürlich praktischer wäre 

MfG, CoF


----------



## Gunther (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Servus,

standard Antwort: iPad?!

Wäre sowieso meine Empfehlung. Für 479€ machst du da nicht viel falsch und ein besseres Display wirst du kaum wo finden.
Was meinst du mit USB?

Gruß


----------



## winner961 (20. Dezember 2012)

Gunther schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> standard Antwort: iPad?!
> 
> ...



Stimme dem mal zu, da man mit dem iPad viel ersetzen kann und es sich meist selbst erklärt und auch dein alter Herr keine Probleme haben wird, sogar meine Oma kann es bedienen


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja das hab ich ihm auch vorgeschlagen aber er ist ein Apple Hasser  es ist ihm außerdem zu klein.
Und ich meine einen USB Anschluss wo man einen Stick reinstecken kann


----------



## Gunther (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Hallo,

naja, ich würde einen Kauf jetzt zwar nicht von ideologischen Dingen abhängig machen, aber wenn er meint...
Zu klein ist schon eher ein Problem. 
Viel Größere Dinger wirst du da kaum finden.
Ist ihm denn bewusst, dass das iPad trotz des "kleinen" Bildschirms mehr als sein Fernseher anzeigen kann (wegen der Retina auflösung)?

Gruß


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (20. Dezember 2012)

Darum geht's nicht er möchte ein fast DINa4 großes Tablet...


----------



## Superwip (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Das ASUS Transformer Book TX300CA ist soweit ich weiß mit 33,8cm/13,3" Diagonale das aktuell größte Tablet, der Full-HD IPS Bildschirm ist etwa so lang wie ein DIN A4 Blatt aber (16:9) etwas schmaler.

Hardwareseitig ist es mit einem Ivy Bridge CPU aber für diese Anwendung völlig überdimensioniert und kostet dementsprechend auch 1400€+. Dafür kann es mit seinem Tastaturdock aber auch gut ein Notebook ersetzen.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (21. Dezember 2012)

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an, gibt's auch ne Android-Alternative?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

21 Zoll und 5 kg Superleichtgewicht 
Von Archos gibt es noch ein 13,3"-Tablet - Family Pad für ca. 300 Euro
Toshiba Excite 13 ist etwas teurer ca. 500 Euronen

Ich würde da anders rangehen - mich erst nach der Software umsehen und mir dann das passende Tablet dazu suchen - vielleicht gibt es die Übersoft nur fürs EiPäd - aber dann wäre es vernünftig, noch mal über die Apfelallergie zu meditieren.


----------



## tobiii (21. Dezember 2012)

Grade hatte ich auch überlegt was wohl meinem Vater an einem Tablet wichtig ist und ich spekuliere noch auf dies da er ein Tablet mit schrifterkennung und einem Stift seitens seiner "wurstfinger" will

Außerdem bräuchte man für das ipad einen Zusatz für den Stift 

Hier meine wahl
ANDROID IST DABEI 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B008UM3VJW


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Was will er denn machen?
Einfach nur Notenblätter (eingescannte?) darstellen oder mit einem richtigen Notenprogramm arbeiten?
Das Samsung Note ist schon nett, weil auf Griffel spezialsiert, da kann ein iPad nicht mithalten oder ein sonstiges Tablett. Aber eben nur 10".


----------



## tobiii (21. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Was will er denn machen?
> Einfach nur Notenblätter (eingescannte?) darstellen oder mit einem richtigen Notenprogramm arbeiten?
> Das Samsung Note ist schon nett, weil auf Griffel spezialsiert, da kann ein iPad nicht mithalten oder ein sonstiges Tablett. Aber eben nur 10".



Es ist ja auch eine frage der raffinität ...man kann ja leere Notenblätter einscannen und mehrmals im tablet vervielfältigen und dann im tablet beschriften oder bereits beschriebene wiedergeben bzw. Weiter ausarbeiten


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Das kann er - wenns nicht unbedingt mobil sein muss - auch am heimischen PC machen, mit einem Zeichentablett. Das ist schön komfortabel.
Und ein Android-Tablett zum Surfen und um die Früchte seiner Arbeit immer zur Hand zu haben.


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Schrifterkennung ist unter Windows immernoch am besten und fest in das System integriert.

Zu dem Preis des Galaxy Note 10.1 kann man schon etwa ein Think Pad Tablet II besorgen.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

wenn geld keine rolle spielt, dann aucf jeden fall windows, wg gitarrensoftware.
ein neues windows tablet also wie das iconia w510..


----------



## ct5010 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Oder auf das Surface Pro warten


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

das wird zu teuer, für die anforderung reicht auch ein olles atom pad.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (26. Dezember 2012)

Naja wiegesagt soll 11-12 Zoll haben und ein gutes Display sowie Android oder W8


----------



## schmeck (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

11 oder 12" ? das sagst du uns aber das erste mal..

tablet in der größe, da gibts eigntl keine alternative zum asus slate
12-Zoll-Tablet mit Windows 7 von Asus - Computer Reseller News

das hätte ich auch gern, scharfes teil


----------



## ct5010 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*



schmeck schrieb:


> 11 oder 12" ? das sagst du uns aber das erste mal..
> 
> tablet in der größe, da gibts eigntl keine alternative zum asus slate
> 12-Zoll-Tablet mit Windows 7 von Asus - Computer Reseller News
> ...


 
Würd ich nicht nehmen: 

Chipsatz HM55, CPU Core i5-470UM

Alles schon älter. 

Also, entweder das normale Surface RT, das Acer W510 oder halt das Surface Pro (FullHD Bildschirm, Ivy i5).


----------



## DOcean (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

wie wärs mit den Convertiblen.... (wie auch immer) von lenovo...

https://shop.lenovo.com/deweb/de/de/learn/products/laptops/convertibles/?menu-id=learn&ref-id=learn

bzw das Yoga 13
https://shop.lenovo.com/deweb/de/de/learn/products/laptops/ideapad/yoga/yoga-13/index.html


----------



## schmeck (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Also, entweder das normale Surface RT, das Acer W510 oder halt das Surface Pro (FullHD Bildschirm, Ivy i5).


 ich seh nicht ganz, welches tablet davon jetzt 11 oder 12" hat??


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (29. Dezember 2012)

Also: mein Vater hat sich jetzt das Samsung Ativ Smart PC rausgesucht. Das hat aber zu wenig Rechenleistung, auf Niveau von einem smartphone. Angry Birds soll darauf angeblich ruckeln... Gibt's eins mit einem besseren prozzi?


----------



## DOcean (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*



			
				CRY_OF_FE4R;4853554 Gibt's eins mit einem besseren prozzi?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hast meine Links gesehen? Das Yoga 13 kann bis zu einem Core i7 haben...


----------



## Superwip (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*

Der Samsung ATIV PC _Pro_ hat etwa einen i3/i5 Ivy Bridge ULV CPU.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre das schon genannte ASUS Transformer Book, das auch noch recht groß ist und einen sehr hochauflösenden (Full-HD) Bildschirm hat. Beide unterstützen aber keine Stifteingabe (bzw. nur mit ungenauen kapazitiven Stiften)

Einen ordentlichen Stift _und_ einen schnellen Prozessor findet man beim Fujitsu Stylistic Q702 und beim Microsoft Surcace Pro (das in den nächsten Wochen kommen sollte).

All diese Geräte sind leider recht teuer.

Weitere (aber jedenfalls nicht unbedingt billigere) Möglichkeiten findet man auch, wie schon gesagt, im Bereich der Convertables.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (29. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## ct5010 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tablet für meinen Vater*



schmeck schrieb:


> ich seh nicht ganz, welches tablet davon jetzt 11 oder 12" hat??


 
10 ist nah dran


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (4. Januar 2013)

Wurde jetzt doch ein iPad


----------

